# Kodak's 2018 First Quarter Financials



## cgw (May 15, 2018)

What's making money so far this year:

https://www.thephoblographer.com/2018/05/14/motion-picture-films-driving-kodak-film-division/


----------



## Braineack (May 15, 2018)

they should have "filmed" Kodachrome movie on the RED cameras.  those things are marvelous.


----------

